# Hicks Capudine



## goodman1966 (Jul 8, 2014)

I know they are common, but how many different embossing a have you seen?
For all headaches,colds,indigestion etc
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 8, 2014)

For all headaches colds gripp etc[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 8, 2014)

For headaches[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 8, 2014)

And my favorite cures headaches[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 8, 2014)

Group[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 8, 2014)

On the small ones I have only seen the 'For Headaches' version, and on the mid-sized I have never seen the one with 'indigestion' on it. I used to dig many, many of these years ago, and they were so common that I only kept one of each, but always checked the wording to make sure there weren't variants. However, I have only ever dug one large version, and it says the same as the mid size: HICKS' CAPUDINE / FOR ALL HEADACHES / COLDS, GRIPP, ETC.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 9, 2014)

there common but cool little bottle.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2014)

Here was an old thread about privy digging. It said there was a Ricks also but I think it was a typo.http://www.antique-bottle...ng-privys-m648537.aspx


----------

